# I love Fall Foliage! (Lots of Pictures)



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love Fall Foliage and thought I'd share a few of my favorite fall pictures. 


















































































Thanks for looking! *


----------



## ayume (Oct 30, 2010)

Stunning! Tis the season!


----------



## nyc-budgie (Mar 23, 2011)

Virtual leaf peeping! I love it!


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

you live in a very beautiful place


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh I just LOVE the first pond picture! It looks like a painting


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:
















Click to expand...

I love this one!! It looks like the leaves are on fire  Beautiful!!*


----------



## BeckiC (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, those trees are stunning! I love autumn, when all the leaves burn red and gold. They're beautiful.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad you enjoyed them. *


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow! It's my favorite time of the year too. The brilliance of the colours amazes me every year. All these beautiful colours until we go completely white!


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Those are beautiful, Deborah. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellabudgie99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fall is my all time favorite season, it is just so beautiful, and everything about it seems magical. You walk outside and their is this lovely crisp feeling to the air, it's a bit cool, but somehow comfortable. The leaves are beautiful, and it smells so sweet outside. Beautiful. Simply Beautiful.


----------



## clifff123 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow very pretty I must say, its beautiful but only reminds me the next step is snow


----------



## equi (Aug 13, 2011)

*Beautiful!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Autumn Leaves - BUT SNOW in No VA on 29 OCT??*

*


clifff123 said:



Wow very pretty I must say, its beautiful but only reminds me the next step is snow

Click to expand...

AAAAAyyyyy!!! Cliff, I think you jinxed me! :laughing: I can't believe that it is only 29 October and we actually had snow today!

This is very unusual for northern Virginia. out:

It was sooooo weird to be looking at trees covered with autumn leaves and have the snow coming down like it was mid-January. 

What is even worse is that it stuck to the rooftops, the grass and my plants! It would be one thing if it melted as soon as it hit the ground, but it stuck! What's up with that! :question:

I moved here from Chicago because I really don't like lots of cold weather and snow during the winter.  This just isn't right!

When I went outside at 6:30 AM it was freezing rain and the pups came in with little ice pellets stuck to their fur. By noon, we were having snow :S

Sure hope this isn't an indication of what's to come this winter.*


----------



## AnimalLuver (Jul 22, 2011)

That`s odd! Surprisingly, we`ve been having great weather in Canada  Well great-ish  But I heard that winter`s gonna be long and harsher then ever out:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalLuver said:



I heard that winter`s gonna be long and harsher then ever out:

Click to expand...

 Nooooooooooo!!!! :undwech: :behindsofa: :crying:*


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Nooooooooooo!!!! :undwech: :behindsofa: :crying:*



:iagree: I am so with you on that!!!!


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful Photos Deb! 

Snow?! I hope it doesn't stay for long for you  & was just a one off!

I also heard that this year may well be a bad winter


----------

